
Cfg Management – how CERN run large clusters - kiyanwang
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1c1DaKB1_H90MLMKYa5Uzvv_FUK81n2xmuc8pVr16Cnw/present?slide=id.g1909bedf4d_0_0
======
bavaria
Is the talk available for public access?

